# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  ضرورت شناسایی بدافزارها و اکسپلویت آنها در راهکارهای امنیتی

## zeynab89

به منظور حفاظت کامل سیستم، نرم افزار امنیتی بایستی بتواند تمام راه های محافظت در برابر انواع تهدیدات را مهیا کند، آن ها باید بتوانند:
 طیف گسترده ای از برنامه های مخرب موجود را در دیتابیس خود داشته باشند؛ تغییرات جدید از ویروس های کامپیوتری، کرم ها و تروجان ها را شناسایی کنند؛ نرم افزارهای مخربی که در فایل های اجرایی قرار گرفته اند را شناسایی و آن ها را رفع کند؛
*تمام راهکارهای امنیتی سطح بالایی از خدمات محافظت را ارائه نمی دهند!

*از آنجایی که محصولات امنیتی بسیاری در بازار وجود دارد ممکن است تعداد کمی از آن ها باشند که به فکر امنیت کامل کاربران باشند و این موضوع دغدغه ی اصلی آن ها محسوب نشود. اما کاربران چه محصولاتی را انتخاب می کنند؟ آیا معیارهای اصلی را مد نظر دارند یا جذب تبلیغات می شوند و از موضوع اصلی دور می شوند؟

حملات مکرر مجرمان و آسیب پذیری های موجود در دستگاه ها و برنامه ها باعث شده است تا توسعه دهندگان راهکارهای امنیتی تمرکز خود را بر روی تنوع بیشتر نرم افزارها بگذارند و امروزه شاهده افزایش موجودی های آن ها شویم. اما به راستی چگونه می توان یک انتخاب درست و ایمن داشت؟ تنها موردی که نباید آن را نادیده گرفت حفاظتی امن و قوی است تا بتواند مقابل آخرین تهدیدات از شما محافظت کند.

*وفاداری وظیفه ی توسعه دهندگان

*وظیفه ی اصلی توسعه دهندگان وفاداری به مشتریان، تحقیق و بررسی در مورد آخرین تهدیدات و محافظت آن ها مقابل آخرین و پیشرفته ترین حملات است. قدرتمندی آن ها باید به گونه ای باشد که بتوانند هر گونه بدافزار جدیدی که به انواع مختلف تغییر ظاهر داده است، شناسایی و فورا آن را حذف کند. اما عملکرد آنتی ویروس ها کاملا متفاوت است. بسیاری از آن ها تنها شناسایی بدافزارها و موارد مشکوک را به عهده دارند، بسیاری از آن ها اخطارهای لازم را در زمان تهدید به کاربران انتقال می دهند و برخی از آن ها نیز شناسایی و مسدود کردن راه برای بدافزارها را به عهده دارند. نرم افزارهای امنیتی بایستی از موارد زیر محافظت کامل را به عمل آوردند:


 کامپیوتر شما؛اطلاعات و داده هایتان؛ هویت دیجیتالی شما؛ اطلاعات مالی شما؛

*عملکرد و تفاوت در آنتی ویروس های موجود در بازار

*این موضوع که هر محصولی بتواند یک عملکرد و یک قدرت داشته باشد کاملا بدیهی و واضح است. ممکن است یک نرم افزار امنیتی بتواند تا 50 درصد ویروس های موجود در اینترنت را شناسایی نماید در حالی که نرم افزار دیگر بتواند این کار را با 90 درصد تشخیص دهد و نرم افزار امنیتی سوم این کار را با خطای جزئی 99.9 درصد انجام دهد.

وظیفه ی تمام راهکارها امنیتی این است که بتوانند این امنیت را به طور 100 درصدی عملی کنند و در برابر تهدیدات به روز مقابله کنند. بسیاری از این محصولات به طور کامل تهدیدات را پوشش نمی‌دهند و از این رو نمی‌توانند محافظتی مطلوب برای کاربران ایجاد کنند. توصیه می شود قبل از خرید راهکارهای امنیتی به تست های مختلف نرم افزارهای امنیتی و شناسایی آن ها مقابل آخرین تهدیدات روز توجه ویژه داشته باشید. محصولات لابراتوار کسپرسکی کاربران خود را مقابل آخرین تهدیدات محافظت و با به کارگیری آخرین تکنولوژی های هوش مصنوعی و لایه های امنیتی هرگونه مورد مشکوکی را شناسایی و از بین می‌برد.

----------

